# Error after installing FreeBSD



## jrios (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi people! First of all I want to thank all you the great effort you've put on this system.

Recently I installed the new FREEBSD 8.0 STABLE RELEASE on my Compaq PresarioC700 laptop and when I booted up it started showing an error again and again. I reinstalled trying other configurations but the error was still there on booting. It says:


```
ACPI Error: No handler for Region [ERAM] (0x4261b80) [Embedded Control] 20090521 evregion-430
ACPI Error: Region EmbeddedControl(3)  has no handler 20090521 exfldio-382
ACPI Error (psparse-0633): Method parse/execution failed [\_TZ_.TZ01._TMP] (Node 0xc4263a60), AE_NOT_EXIST
```


----------



## eMxyzptlk (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm having the same issue, did anyone figure out a solution for this ?

I'm running 8.0-RELEASE on an HP Pavilion DV7-1299EF


----------



## bschmidt (Jan 16, 2010)

Are you running the latest the BIOS version?


----------



## eMxyzptlk (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes I am


```
# dmidecode 2.10
SMBIOS 2.4 present.
29 structures occupying 1181 bytes.
Table at 0x000E8290.

Handle 0x0000, DMI type 0, 24 bytes
BIOS Information
        Vendor: Hewlett-Packard
        Version: F.2C
        Release Date: 08/24/2009
        ROM Size: 1024 kB
        Characteristics:
                PCI is supported
                BIOS is upgradeable
                BIOS shadowing is allowed
                Boot from CD is supported
                Selectable boot is supported
                BIOS ROM is socketed
                EDD is supported
                Japanese floppy for NEC 9800 1.2 MB is supported (int 13h)
                Japanese floppy for Toshiba 1.2 MB is supported (int 13h)
                5.25"/360 kB floppy services are supported (int 13h)
                5.25"/1.2 MB floppy services are supported (int 13h)
                3.5"/720 kB floppy services are supported (int 13h)
                3.5"/2.88 MB floppy services are supported (int 13h)
                8042 keyboard services are supported (int 9h)
                CGA/mono video services are supported (int 10h)
                ACPI is supported
                USB legacy is supported
                Targeted content distribution is supported
```


----------

